# Toy Poodle



## Molodets (Dec 25, 2020)

Toy poodle


----------



## Skylar (Jul 29, 2016)

I’m confused why you are asking. Didn’t you get a toy poodle and don’t you also own a miniature poodle?

In this link you were asking questions about breeders and got several excellent recommendations near you.








Toy & Mini Poodle Breeder Questions


A teacup breeder I found seems to be honest and has nice looking puppies. the mother is 4lbs, height is 7” and father is 3 lbs height is 6”. both are abt 8 years old. thats her 4th litter. akc registered. Dna certified. please let me know your opinions




www.poodleforum.com





Here you talked about your miniature poodle.








Mini Poodle Male 10 month old 2nd Dog


Hello. I have a red mini poodle male 10 month old. Extremely intelligent and well behaved. I want to get him a second poodle. question about getting a 2nd dog: Should I get male or female? Should I get Toy or Mini?




www.poodleforum.com




.

And here you talked about your 7 month old toy poodle which I assumed was the toy poodle you recently got.








7 month Toy Poodle


I have Toy poodle 7 month old. He weighs around 2.5 - 3 pounds. So every time before I pick him up he shivers, tilts, goes around circles. I would like some advice on how to make him stop that. Thank you




www.poodleforum.com


----------



## Molodets (Dec 25, 2020)

Mini is with my sister now. 
want to get a friend for my toy poolde


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

I think a good, ethical breeder would want to know you’ve addressed the issues with your new little one first. Have you been able to get the help of a certified behaviourist as recommended in your previous thread?

Bringing in a new addition with an under-socialized poodle already in the home could create a whole mess of issues, not just with your new puppy but with your current pack, as well.


----------



## Molodets (Dec 25, 2020)

Yes he is better now. Doesnt pee


----------



## Molodets (Dec 25, 2020)

This post was made because Im looking for a new breeder for toy poodle. 
Please post according to the topic.


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

As I said, a good breeder will want to know about your current situation pet situation, and last we heard you were still working with your little one:




Molodets said:


> Still wearing diapers because he pees when I come to him.
> 
> So That he doesnt see me getting upset or frustrated we put on diapers. Hopefully he will completely!!! Stop!!! Peeing soon!!!
> 
> View attachment 479852


Generally speaking, though, this is a good place to start any breeder search:









🐩 Breeders Listed by Location 🐩 Plus Additional Resources 🐩


GEOGRAPHICAL BREEDERS LIST AND ADDITIONAL RESOURCES PLEASE READ THIS FIRST What this list is NOT: This list is not an endorsement of any breeder by Poodle Forum This list is not a list to just go buy from without doing more investigation This list is not comprehensive What this list IS: This...




www.poodleforum.com


----------



## Starla (Nov 5, 2020)

You got your toy to be a friend to your mini and then gave your mini away, so now you’re looking for a toy to be a friend to your toy. Perhaps he would be happier as an only. You should only get a dog if YOU want a dog. Getting a dog for your dog doesn’t usually work out, from what I’ve seen.


----------

